# Well this sucks!



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

:down:



> *Amazon.com Customer Service <[email protected]>
> 4:11 PM
> to: Dave
> from: Amazon
> ...


I can order it from TiVo directly, but of course they do another money grab and force those of us in AK and HI into paying exorbitant rates for 2-Day shipping ($37+) when they can easily send it via Ground Service, like I do many times on a monthly basis........now this! 

So I am forced to buy it from Best Buy Online, but they charge tax and apparently have a longer prep time to ship.

Why on earth would they allow Best Buy to sell and ship it to HI and AK, but *NOT* Amazon?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> ...Why on earth would they allow Best Buy to sell and ship it to HI and AK, but *NOT* Amazon?


You need to live in the United States. 

Must be to do with media rights or something.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What shipping company has ground service to Hawaii?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

murgatroyd said:


> What shipping company has ground service to Hawaii?


Ummmmmm...ALL of them!  FedEx, UPS, USPS. It ships ground to the ports then either air or ship to HI. USPS sucks though if you select Parcel Post because then it definitely goes via ship and believe me, it's the slow boat to China! I made the mistake of shipping something from my parent's to here via Parcel and it literally almost took 3 months!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

MikeAndrews said:


> You need to live in the United States.
> 
> Must be to do with media rights or something.


Believe it or not, a *LOT* of people don't think HI is the United States! 

They ask if they need a passport and to exchange money when they get here, haha!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> Believe it or not, a *LOT* of people don't think HI is the United States!
> 
> They ask if they need a passport and to exchange money when they get here, haha!


Oh my gosh, that's sad! I visited Hawaii last year for the first time. Maui was gorgeous. Which island are you on?


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

You could have it shipped to my house and I will hand carry it to you. Just send me the plane ticket.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> Oh my gosh, that's sad! I visited Hawaii last year for the first time. Maui was gorgeous. Which island are you on?


Yep, sad state of ignorance in the world lately, especially America. 

I'm on the Big Island of Hawaii aka......Hawaii.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

caughey said:


> You could have it shipped to my house and I will hand carry it to you. Just send me the plane ticket.


OK, I'll send the plane ticket........along with the bill.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Believe it or not, a *LOT* of people don't think HI is the United States!
> 
> They ask if they need a passport and to exchange money when they get here, haha!


We know. A certain US President was not supposed to be qualified by birth....


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

MikeAndrews said:


> We know. A certain US President was not supposed to be qualified by birth....


That's for other reasons I believe.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Believe it or not, a *LOT* of people don't think HI is the United States!


They may be right, soon enough.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

So they probably don't ship to New Mexico either


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> :down:
> 
> I can order it from TiVo directly, but of course they do another money grab and force those of us in AK and HI into paying exorbitant rates for 2-Day shipping ($37+) when they can easily send it via Ground Service, like I do many times on a monthly basis........now this!
> 
> ...





> Some items have restrictions placed per a contract *or marketing decision.*


My guess, Amazon made the decision not to market Bolt in HI. Sounds like the Bolt weighs too much to economically ship via air and time standards of "ground" aren't consistent with the way Amazon markets their service. Doesn't Amazon pay return shipping?


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> Yep, sad state of ignorance in the world lately, especially America.
> 
> I'm on the Big Island of Hawaii aka......Hawaii.


Love Kona and diving with the Manta Rays!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> They may be right, soon enough.


Yep, interesting ain't it!



sar840t2 said:


> So they probably don't ship to New Mexico either






lew said:


> My guess, Amazon made the decision not to market Bolt in HI. Sounds like the Bolt weighs too much to economically ship via air and time standards of "ground" aren't consistent with the way Amazon markets their service. Doesn't Amazon pay return shipping?


Then why do they ship everything else, including the larger TiVo Roamio Plus & Pro? I called Amazon and they said it was a TiVo decision. 



filovirus said:


> Love Kona and diving with the Manta Rays!


Yeah, that's one of my favorite things here! :up: Within about 10 secs of me getting in the area with the "campfire" light, one of the HUGE ones swam right up the light beam and directly under me and proceeded to do the typical backflip right under me, coming within inches of my stomach!  I was so excited and scared and I was screaming into my snorkel, haha!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Ummmmmm...ALL of them!  FedEx, UPS, USPS. It ships ground to the ports then either air or ship to HI. USPS sucks though if you select Parcel Post because then it definitely goes via ship and believe me, it's the slow boat to China! I made the mistake of shipping something from my parent's to here via Parcel and it literally almost took 3 months!


There's also a mail rate that doesn't fly. From Juneau, AK, to CT, it takes about a month, although it depends on when they get it relative to when the next barge leaves for Seattle. I presume that it's mostly the Juneau to Seattle that takes so long, as it shouldn't take more than 5 days to get from west coast to east coast on ground.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> :down:
> 
> I can order it from TiVo directly, but of course they do another money grab and force those of us in AK and HI into paying exorbitant rates for 2-Day shipping ($37+) when they can easily send it via Ground Service, like I do many times on a monthly basis........now this!
> 
> ...


There no Best Buy in Hawaii?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Johncv said:


> There no Best Buy in Hawaii?


Only two and they're both on Oahu. I live on the Big Island......and no, I'm not paying ~$150-200 to fly round trip just to get one!


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

sar840t2 said:


> So they probably don't ship to New Mexico either


I have encountered the New Mexico is not part of the USA thing years ago.
I do know most shipping companies have problems with non-conUS deliveries.
the restrictions are most likely Amazon's not TiVo's.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

zerdian1 said:


> I have encountered the New Mexico is not part of the USA thing years ago.
> I do know most shipping companies have problems with non-conUS deliveries.
> *the restrictions are most likely Amazon's not TiVo's.*


Nope, Amazon told me it came from the manufacturer, aka TiVo. I have purchased many things from Amazon, including many TiVos and have never had this issue with them. The only thing "Amazon" related that I've had shipping issues with is their Woot division, where they only charge $5 to ship your entire order, so almost everything on Woot says it can't ship to AK and HI.

I just want to say a BIG Thank you for all your work on the NASA Programs too Zerdian!!! I think that's AWESOME! :up: I spent about 18 years in the AF/ANG and had some dealings with NASA. (and that "other organization that gets rid of the first "A" in NASA, but I can't speak of that, or i'll be shot, haha  )


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> Nope, Amazon told me it came from the manufacturer, aka TiVo. I have purchased many things from Amazon, including many TiVos and have never had this issue with them. The only thing "Amazon" related that I've had shipping issues with is their Woot division, where they only charge $5 to ship your entire order, so almost everything on Woot says it can't ship to AK and HI.
> 
> I just want to say a BIG Thank you for all your work on the NASA Programs too Zerdian!!! I think that's AWESOME! :up: I spent about 18 years in the AF/ANG and had some dealings with NASA. (and that "other organization that gets rid of the first "A" in NASA, but I can't speak of that, or i'll be shot, haha  )


Could be because of TiVo new continuing warranty, they don't want to ship replacements to HI or AK.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

lessd said:


> Could be because of TiVo new continuing warranty, they don't want to ship replacements to HI or AK.


I doubt it be because they've offered that for while on the other tivos too, and they've been able to ship.

Plus, if this is the case then why is TiVo themselves offering shipping to HI and allowing retailers like Best Buy?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HarperVision said:


> I doubt it be because they've offered that for while on the other tivos too, and they've been able to ship.
> 
> Plus, if this is the case then why is TiVo themselves offering shipping to HI and allowing retailers like Best Buy?


Looks like you're going to get wet.

When I did shipping for a small company, UPS considers P.R., HI, Guam, and AK "ground" shipping. If it has a zipcode, it's ok.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Looks like you're going to get wet. When I did shipping for a small company, UPS considers P.R., HI, Guam, and AK "ground" shipping. If it has a zipcode, it's ok.


Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying. There's no reason at all they can't ship via ground other than their ignorance or a money grab to make even more money off the shipping costs.


----------

